# what exatcly is in honey,,,that makes it good



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

The honey has pollen and nectar to begin with. There are also trace levels of enzymes also. I believe pollen in the honey is what is believed to help your allergies the most.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

The idea is that ingesting tiny amounts of an allergen is enough to acclimatize your body to the allergen without triggering a more massive reaction.

There is trace amounts of pollen in the honey. <I think> some people are more allergic to certain pollens, or at least to the pollens in the area, so the more local the honey the better, they contain traces of the local pollens.

There are thousands of health claims made about any health food or herb, some are true, some are true for some people, and most are not.

Rick


----------

